
The Agile Chocolate Factory - lhnz
http://www.jimscollins.com/the-agile-chocolate-factory/
======
DrScump
Article title is "AGILE MISUSE".

More accurate than either would be something like "Hypothetical Agile Misuse
Model - Chocolate Factory Example (2015)"

